# Card Telling Story



## reyna24 (Mar 15, 2007)

I need some help finding what i want except i dont know what i am looking for. I have an idea and maybe yall can steer me in the right directions. 

I want to create a card (similar to a postcard but thicker) that tells the story of the shirt. Every design is going to have its unique story. I looked at business cards and hangtags but its not what i am looking for. Hopefully someone can give me some insight on other options.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I have seen hangtags on t-shirt designs that do just that. customindustries does this very nicely.

What are you going to do with the card? Attach it to the shirt or just include it with the order separately?

There are lots of ways to accomplish it.


----------



## reyna24 (Mar 15, 2007)

Rodney said:


> I have seen hangtags on t-shirt designs that do just that. customindustries does this very nicely.
> 
> What are you going to do with the card? Attach it to the shirt or just include it with the order separately?
> 
> There are lots of ways to accomplish it.


I went to their site and they do look nice...are those special type of hangtags? 

Where can i get those?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would contact companies that do hangtags and ask them if they can do the type of work you need.

I saw this company posted in another thread, but I haven't used them: Clothing Labels - Hangtags


----------

